# Have the last few months stifled your creativity?



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Seems like 2020 - 2021 has put the brakes on forum participation. For me - it was just getting through the day without catching any thing life threatening. So art really took a hit. But now I'm back. What about you?


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Well - with 16 views and no comments - I'm guessing people with art talent are just burned-out and or overwhelmed. 

Here's the thing I'm seeing - because art talent is such a difficult road to travel - beginners and mid-level painters have had to reset their priorities - and art has taken a back seat. Perfectly understandable.

On the other hand - those who have stayed the course and really developed their skills - well they are selling - even in this environment. 

I know that for a fact because I know on what web sites they are selling.

For myself - I went through a dry spell for almost 20+ years. However in that time I studied my craft - composition, color, perspective, notan and other successful artists ... even though I did not lift any of my brushes. 

In other words - I stayed curious about what makes a good painting - a painting that people are willing to buy.

If you are staying the course - whether you are painting or not - drop a line - and 'stay in the game' - even if you are not painting ... because today is temporary and tomorrow could be golden for you.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm gratified - with over 70 views to date - and no comments - something is tickling the artist within you.

Artists - who paint for a living ... are too busy creating.

Artists trying to get their mojo back ... are too busy being deep in their thoughts.

That leaves the 'even-keel' type of artists - not too up, not too low ... I call them 'the watchers.'

In my book - these are the deliberate watercolor artists - the ones who may take a day to a week 

to complete a watercolor. Because they know with watercolor - 'less is more.'

In a workshop recently - I mentioned to a beginner - "watercolor is not the hardest medium to paint in -

in fact it is the one medium where you can take a plethora of work breaks ... to give the painting time

to do it's thing." And wouldn't you know it - with fewer strokes and many breaks - she painted a 'wow' painting.

So I'm happy for the views to date - because it proves the old saw ... 'watercolor is the most cerebral of the 

painting mediums.'

Best regards,

Picassolite


----------



## AKMommaF8 (Jun 30, 2021)

picassolite said:


> Well - with 16 views and no comments - I'm guessing people with art talent are just burned-out and or overwhelmed.
> 
> Here's the thing I'm seeing - because art talent is such a difficult road to travel - beginners and mid-level painters have had to reset their priorities - and art has taken a back seat. Perfectly understandable.
> 
> ...


I just recently found this forum... ever since I dumped FB, Instagram, & Twitter last Nov., I've not had anyone besides my wonderfully talented youngest daughter (19 yo) about art. I've also been trying to work on projects around the homestead during our short summer (I live in Alaska.) so that by the time I'm back inside, I have to get dinner & clean up...I'm to tired too even think about working on the 6 thousand art projects I've started, but never finished!🤦‍♀️😥🤷🏼‍♀️

I know everyone has felt this...i just need to get my fanny in get and DO IT!


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi
AKMommaF8,

I understand how you feel. 
Let me share a story with you - to put things into perspective (in other words - don't feel bad - it's not you) -

A really talented artist friend of mine was planning for 3 years to move to Alaska. Then he finally made the jump.

His goal was to paint landscapes and seascapes while in seclusion and then hippity hop off to the coast to sell 

his works to the cruise ship visitors. 

Nice plan right - reminds me of that old saying - "man plans and God laughs."

Because just about the time he would have been hitting his stride - Covid locks down the cruise ships.

In other words - do what you can and don't worry about the rest. 

Best regards,
Picassolite


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

*"I need to sell these paintings to help with the rent."*

Over the years I've learned to listen to the emotion behind the words.

So I kept my mouth shut - because I wanted to hear more.

But none was forthcoming.

Now this artists regularly sells truly unique paintings for $10.

And the emotion of hopeful frustration is very real.

_However here is where our paths diverge._

I put a dollar value on my time of $100 per hour.

And I price and 'position' my paintings accordingly.

So I suggested to this artist - "sell your paintings as prints on demand."

In other words - paint it once then sell it 10 or 100 times.

And I got that artist look of 'that's so mercenary.' I'm used to it.

So I sigh ... and continue to cash those checks.

Best regards,

Picassolite


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi all ...

just the other day an artist friend called me and sighed ... 'I'm all out of ideas. The blank paper is torturing me. What can I do? Woe is me ..."

I have found from experience ... it's a good idea to somehow guide a conversation like this ... so the other person feels they came up with the solution ... that I have presented. Otherwise - people just tune you out.

So ... after listening for awhile ... I asked ... 'hm ... what day is it?'

'It's July 9th ... why do you ask?'

'Well according to my event calendar ... it's National Sugar Cookie day.'

'It is?'

'Sure is. take a look at - July National Days

and you'll see 365 national days many artists use to come up with fresh ideas.'

'Really?'

'And I know from past sit downs with you - that you love your sugar cookies. Don't you?'

'Well - yeah.'

'Bet you've done a couple of paintings of your most delicious sugar cookies ... haven't you?'

'No.'

'Gosh, I was so sure that if anyone was painting special takes on sugar cookies - it would be you.'

'Do you think I could?'

'Sure. And when you run out of sugar cookie themes ... you could go back to that calendar for more ideas.'

'Yeah, I could do that.'

'You know ... you are a genius. Wish I had thought of that.'

'Me too. bye.'

Now I thought of saying ... 'and I'll send you my bill in a few days' but she hung up before I could get the words out.

So I just patted myself on the back and continued painting my sugar cookies. 

Stay with it.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Just a few words about your art talent ~

You were born with a license to print money.

Get your work up on Ebay and see what happens.

Best regards,
Picassolite


----------



## johnbalor (Aug 15, 2021)

Just a few change not too much.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

picassolite said:


> Seems like 2020 - 2021 has put the brakes on forum participation. For me - it was just getting through the day without catching any thing life threatening. So art really took a hit. But now I'm back. What about you?


Ok, I'm providing a reply ; and thanks for your question. Yes, we have all taken some kind of mental and ultimately production hit from the pandemic realities, myself (a professional artist and critic) included.
My good friend Lucio Pozzi constantly encourages me just to " let it flow ". Jerry Saltz jumps up and down to tell me(and everyone)emphatically, KEEP WORKING!!!!!!
We must do this all the while encouraging others to do the same .


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

*"Keep working" ... is being true to the ideal ...*

Granted what follows is my personal take on being a 'worker bee' -

The one thing I don't do is ... 'keep working.'

I have found the time I take to think about what my art is about is sometimes 

more valuable than the painting process itself.

For example ... when not doing portraits (that is my art money game) ...

50 % down and the rest upon completion. I'm not allergic to cash.

But Covid has kicked my portrait regimen to the curb. Sigh.

_So I'm thinking about ... how do I manage my art. What is my end-game with art?_

Do I want to paint murals for the city? No - too time consuming for my taste.

Not to mention all the hoops one has to jump through. I'm not a hoops person.

Do I want to paint landscapes. Actually because Nita Engle and John Pike are among my idols...

my landscapes can take a month to get them just right. 

And what to do with those landscapes ... because I won't stack them up in the 

garage. That's where the auto lives. So they go on the auction block.

But not too many in a year ... because packing and shipping is such a drag. 

I'm reminded of what a good artist friend of mine once told me about his artistic goal...

"I just want to grab my cup of coffee, pick up the newspaper from my porch, stroll to the

mail box and collect checks."

At the time I was taken aback at the simplicity of his thought process.

But over time I really put some thought into it ... and - well - I liked it.

But how to take it from a thought to a reality was the challenge.

And could I cash those checks without having to walk to the mail box?

Well I'm still working that out.

Best regards,

Picassolite


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

*in the movie - The Aviator* - with DeCaprio ... there is a scene 

where Howard Hughes confronts the CEO of Pan Am about some interior design modifications ...

Pan Am is working on. A plane in direct competition with TWA ( Hughes's airline).

"Does it have zippers or buttons?"

*This tiny bit of dialogue is all about Raymond Loewy*... considered the 'father of American industrial design.

Because once the head of Pan Am confirms the particulars ...

Hughes directs his 2nd in command to fire Loewy.

*People get hired and fired every day - so why is this significant?*

Well - this took place in the midst of the Great Depression. One of every 3 Americans was out of work.

But not Raymond Loewy.

You see when the Great Depression tanked his business orders -_ Raymond Loewy put on his 

marketing hat _- and barnstormed the country to drum up business for his design firm.

On whistle stop train rides - he crisscrossed the country to make his pitch to all the shot callers

of big and small business from coast to coast. And he prevailed.

*Today* - you the artist don't have to pack a bag, shine your shoes and do the Willy Loman thing from

door to door. *You have the internet. The key is learning how to use it.*

Best regards,

Picassolite


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi fellow painters ...

With Covid seeming to go into hibernation -

decided to ramp up my portrait business once again. Only this time ...

instead of my usual oversize canvas professionally printed images -

great for those with formally deep pockets ...

seems I may have to down size and print my images 8.5" x 10" on high quality PC paper.

One hurdle to this ...

Now I have to delve into the world of color profiles for my monitor and printer. OUCH!

However ... with the help of youtube ... the sting has been taken out of the process.

Well - let's just say it doesn't sting as much as it could have.

Because to solve the issue ... I'm going to have to pony up almost $600 big ones.

Not complaining though - because this also means selling landscapes online

from my PC ... will become a breeze - instead of a headache.

And I really really dislike headaches - in fact I'm allergic to headaches.

In any case ... if you are at the stage where what you see is what you want to print ...

this could be really helpful to you.

Best regards,

Picassolite


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Yes - it's been 5 long months since I connected with you.

Bet you thought I had 'quiet quitted' ...

However - being in business for myself - that just isn't an option.

So where was I? 

Oh yes - ICM profiles for my printer and monitor.

Yes - I whined, then ponyed up the 600 big ones for the ColorChecker.

It worked just fine. However - once I found online the ICM profiles
for my printer and a 'new' monitor ... 

turns out - my cartridges were also running low. A new set of print cartridges
and Shazam ... great looking prints.

Not exactly 100 % perfect color match from monitor to printer ... but light years
better than when I started this odyssey.

The newer monitors have something called a 'display port' connection.

Tech-heads say it is heads and tails better than the HDMI connection - because 

the 'display port' only transmits the image signal ... 

(HDMI connectors transmit the image and sound signals to the PC).

So what am I saying? 

You've got to invest in yourself and your business ... to stay in business.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

When covid quarantine started, is actually when I started to do alot of art. I mean since then it been on average few hours per day. And like I got in the habit of learning about art everyday, and practicing. So much creativity has been running through my brain, art seems to relax me so that is probably why?


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Janique,

So much creativity running through your brain - that's a good thing.

Noticed your digital art and your concept for the library. 

Lending support to you and your talent.

Yes - put your work up on Redbubble and Zazzle too.

Don't forget Ebay ... it still sells for art.

If you don't have a huge mailing list or online following then - consider a putting together
a video digital art course - uploading it Udemy.

If you already have a huge mailing list or online following - then

upload your course to skillshare.com. 

Either one - but not both.

And noticed you are aware of AI coming to the art world.

It will find a place - but not as soon as most think.

Here's why - consider many will input the same text parameters -
the net will be flooded with look-alike paintings.

The ability to claim copyright will force artists to copyright
the work as soon as it is produced. Many don't want to be bothered.

That will cause a s*** storm when it comes to commercial use.

In any case - keep the faith.

best regards.


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

I'm not sure if I'm ready to sell my art, I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

I kept busy in my small Craftsman's Den doing odd projects here and there.
My friend that owns a trophy shop and does laser engraving for me has been on me forever to make him a sign for his shop - something different than all the "glass, plastic and wood" that covers every square inch of display areas.
This is what I came up with: It is hand carved High Density Urethane (HDU) 3'x2'. It was a fun project.


----------

